# New rocks and aquascaping...



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I am planning a tank redesign. I am going to add new rocks (mostly slate and granite) and cruched coral substrate but what is the best way to clean them? should I do put them all in at once ? and should I take the fish out to do it? 
thanks for the help.


----------



## superf1sh (Mar 23, 2008)

What I did when I added sand was take out my rock decor, and half of the gravel. The fish swim to the other side so it was fine. Doing half at a time worked out very well for me, while the fish stayed inside the tank.


----------

